# Be careful of punctures this winter guys.



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm always checking my tyre pressures, condition etc. I drive the car hard so it's important to me.

So anyway I went for a "late night" drive on Saturday.. left around 8pm, headed out to the back roads I used to go on the bike.
Half way there I needed a pee so pulled over into an empty "P" space at side of the road.. typical layby, pot holed etc.
Anyway my car is pretty low so ground out a few times as you do, thought nothing of it.

Anyway went for a pretty hardcore drive.

On the drive back I noticed the back end felt a bit loose.. I have front & rear anti roll bars so the car is pretty neutral/oversteery anyway especially in the wet but nevertheless... it was so bad on a regular sort of roundabout the back end was literally skidding everywhere when turning right.

So pulled over..checked it and found this.


















Anyway it was pitch black and I was struggling with my phone in one hand and my bar in the other... A guy called John pulled his Trannie van up next to me and put his spotlights on.. even used his 'leccy gun to do my space saver back up again..









So top bloke!

But anyway I went to Kwik Fit who were the only shop open on the Sunday (they did alright actually) for a puncture repair or to replace the tyre with a spare Dunlop I had lying around..
A small nail or something like a trim screw with a built in washer had gone through the tyre (no doubt from the random layby I pulled into).

Inside the tyre that I took off..


















Pretty scary considering the sort of driving I was doing... It was an XL tyre as well so stiffer sidewalls!

So take away from this guys

1) buy quality tyres as I would bet my butt-cheeks that a budget would have blown out

2) if you can get XL tyres then it's worth the quid-fifty or whatever over the regular ones

3) avoid stupid potholed laybys.

4) if you do not regularly check your tyres then do it now! Don't risk it over Christmas especially with possible long journeys.. inflate them to the manufacturers recommend pressures unless you know enough about tyre characteristics to alter that.

:thumb: safe driving guys.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't you think about other people on the road. It looks wet and your out driving like a nut by the sounds of it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What brand of tyre is that?

What is the history of the tyre? I think I've read before you are a part worn man?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> Don't you think about other people on the road. It looks wet and your out driving like a nut by the sounds of it.


With respect mate I do it sensibly, roads that are not well used, B-roads I know well.
I did not encounter a single car on these roads, plus as it's dark and unlit I could see a vehicle coming far away. I posted to help provide an alert to people to check their tyres as they often do not.



Kerr said:


> What brand of tyre is that?
> 
> What is the history of the tyre? I think I've read before you are a part worn man?


Vredestein Sessanta mate. Top tyre love them to bits.
And no, I _used_ to buy part worns when I was on a poor salary as I refused to sacrifice grip by buying budgets. (and never had a single problem with any of them, you inspect them before fitting).

These were bought brand new from Camskill.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It has deformed badly. 

Are you going try for a refund?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nah, they had done around 15k, it's only because it was being run while flat for a while.
Just something to be aware of guys, if you pull over into a weird lay by then be aware, and of course weekly tyre pressure checks.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good tyres... good brand... had them on the Abarth and got the same as you on the Lexus...

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i agree with that i always buy quality tyres, Bridgestone or Continental are what i buy usually


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Don't think the traffic police would accept your "was doing it sensibly" explanation.
If you can't feel or even hear that you have a flat Tyre, maybe you should wait until you are on a track day to put your foot down.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Those lay bys are awful, awful potholed frickin minefields around here, surely if they're as bad as that you'd go out of your way to avoid them?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

See things like that alot, today was the newest
Normal for a car tyre which has been ran flat


----------



## NickCW (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a set of those on my car a few years who, poorly made tyre IMO especially after the good reviews they got.
Caused my nearly new car to generate incurable wheel wobble over 60mph, they were so badly made you couldn't illiminate this even balanced correctly.

Did some research and found this is common, back to Michelins and problem was solved.
Oh and I worked at a main dealer so it wasn't the fitters/machines etc.

Agree with XL tho!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

NickCW said:


> I had a set of those on my car a few years who, poorly made tyre IMO especially after the good reviews they got.
> Caused my nearly new car to generate incurable wheel wobble over 60mph, they were so badly made you couldn't illiminate this even balanced correctly.
> 
> Did some research and found this is common, back to Michelins and problem was solved.
> ...


That's strange, never had any issues with them3 with them on.

They are a favourite on a lot of forums as far as i'm aware.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe a bad case for you Nick, I couldn't have asked for more from a tyre. Still, I'll be trying Pilot Sport 3's next I think, or N3 Pilot Sport 2s.



rob3rto said:


> Don't think the traffic police would accept your "was doing it sensibly" explanation.
> If you can't feel or even hear that you have a flat Tyre, maybe you should wait until you are on a track day to put your foot down.


I don't think I asked for your opinion on that one buddy, no offense, I posted this up as a warning to people who often neglect their tyres (the _most _ important part of the handling of your car) in regards to checking pressures, conditions, etc, not a lecture from certain people on when and how I can or can't drive.

I did feel it was flat, hence why I pulled over... I could feel it when I was turning right that the back end felt very loose.

Also if anyone is interested, you can retrofit TPMS (tyre pressure monitoring) on your Golf Mk5 / Similar platform vehicle for £65. A worthwhile investment but still won't stop me checking weekly myself.. :thumb:



RisingPower said:


> Those lay bys are awful, awful potholed frickin minefields around here, surely if they're as bad as that you'd go out of your way to avoid them?


I would have but I didn't realise just how bad it was! Last time I used this layby in particular was about 2 years ago on the bike, and it was a smooth gravelly surface then! :wall:
A lesson for the future.. avoid that layby.. haha. 

Have a great Christmas all! And a happy new year of detailing! :detailer:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

xJay1337 said:


> Also if anyone is interested, you can retrofit TPMS (tyre pressure monitoring) on your Golf Mk5 / Similar platform vehicle for £65. A worthwhile investment but still won't stop me checking weekly myself.. :thumb:
> 
> Have a great Christmas all! And a happy new year of detailing! :detailer:


Interested... Thought they were a lot more expensive...

Happy Xmas too!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm sure to get it done at a VW dealer it's a lot of money, I have a contact in Great Yarmouth (NR31 I think it is, Norwich ) who's done a lot of retrofit work for my car and many others (not a single negative review, he's on all the big forums!) 

and he charges £65 for TPMS, that's new parts, all wiring looms, extra button and VCDS coding, fitted and working. Apparently the local VW dealer themselves call him to do retrofits on customer cars.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> Maybe a bad case for you Nick, I couldn't have asked for more from a tyre. Still, I'll be trying Pilot Sport 3's next I think, or N3 Pilot Sport 2s.
> 
> I don't think I asked for your opinion on that one buddy, no offense, I posted this up as a warning to people who often neglect their tyres (the _most _ important part of the handling of your car) in regards to checking pressures, conditions, etc, not a lecture from certain people on when and how I can or can't drive.
> 
> ...


This is a public forum genius, if you don't like his opinion of your 'hardcore' driving on the B roads then either don't mention you was driving like a muppet or ignore him.


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

i have a tyre pressure guage on my key ring and carry an inflation kit in my car.

check my tyre pressures once a week ands its saved me and my tyres a few times. i catch a slow puncture early saves the tyre wearing unevenly! essential if you ask me


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

ron burgandy said:


> i have a tyre pressure guage on my key ring and carry an inflation kit in my car.
> 
> check my tyre pressures once a week ands its saved me and my tyres a few times. i catch a slow puncture early saves the tyre wearing unevenly! essential if you ask me


:thumb: spot on that man!!:thumb: many of us are happy to clean our cars each week, for the 5 mins it takes to check all FIVE tyres a lot of problems can be caught as Ron said!!:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> With respect mate I do it sensibly, roads that are not well used, B-roads I know well.
> I did not encounter a single car on these roads, plus as it's dark and unlit I could see a vehicle coming far away.


With all respect mate, as sensibly as you 'do it' what if you had a blow out and lost it round a corner where you couldn't see another car coming? It doesn't sound like you was far away from it tbh,

We all drive a fast at times it's just the way you seem so proud of it, it kinda seems like you came on here to boast about it under the cover of a 'warning'

I think if anyone needs to heed a warning it's you, no matter how 'sensibly' you drive there's always a chance that something beyond your control goes wrong and god forbid you end up killing someone.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

NickCW said:


> Did some research and found this is common, back to Michelins and problem was solved.


Did the research show that Michelin can suffer from balance issue's as they age when compared with other brands...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have noticed this week I have 2 punctures on mine, ones a Michelin and the others a continental.

Sorry to high jack this thread, I'm looking for some cheap cost effective tyres to buy, is there any brand on the market that is good from wear and grip.
I have never tried a budget tyre but the prices seem very good.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> I have noticed this week I have 2 punctures on mine, ones a Michelin and the others a continental.
> 
> Sorry to high jack this thread, I'm looking for some cheap cost effective tyres to buy, is there any brand on the market that is good from wear and grip.
> I have never tried a budget tyre but the prices seem very good.












what sort of car are they going on?

When i passed my test my mum bought a 1.1 Ford Fiesta classic for us to "share" anyhow when we bought it we had the condition with the salesman that he would put 2 new front tyres on.....

true to his word he did 2 Sava "efecta" (something like that) well they were crap in no uncertain terms they were reballenced about 5 times in the end one seeped air out all the time I complained to my dad Mum complained to him... Then he nearly lost it himself in tescos car park.... 2 new continental eco contacts and it transformed the little 1.1 shopping cart handling power house :driver:

God knows what they would have been like on a car with more power or weight.......


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a more slighly powerful car, and have looked at the event tyres, the thread looks good and have spoke to a bloke about them and he swears they are good tyres, but I rang another branch up and was told they are pants, but the thread looks good just like the Continentals.

The thing is I have never tried a budget tyre, but the events are alot cheaper and I don't really place my foot down on the car unless I give it a clearing from time to time with a additive to clean my turbo vanes a little.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I have a more slighly powerful car, and have looked at the event tyres, the thread looks good and have spoke to a bloke about them and he swears they are good tyres, but I rang another branch up and was told they are pants, but the thread looks good just like the Continentals.
> 
> The thing is I have never tried a budget tyre, but the events are alot cheaper and I don't really place my foot down on the car unless I give it a clearing from time to time with a additive to clean my turbo vanes a little.


Look at Avon tyres low cost and not bad that's what I think


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with event tyres or Avon tyres.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Has anyone had experience with event tyres or Avon tyres.


Had them on my golf gti did me good so got some for my BMW had them on it over a year now and still lots of life in them. I don't drive it too hard ok in wet and dry I find and was ok in snow earlier this year


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I have a more slighly powerful car, and have looked at the event tyres, the thread looks good and have spoke to a bloke about them and he swears they are good tyres, but I rang another branch up and was told they are pants, but the thread looks good just like the Continentals.
> 
> The thing is I have never tried a budget tyre, but the events are alot cheaper and I don't really place my foot down on the car unless I give it a clearing from time to time with a additive to clean my turbo vanes a little.


Don't buy budgets for the safety of you, your family and others on the roads.
They are cheap for a reason.
Just because you don't drive fast does not mean you won't need to get out of an emergency situation.

My luck seems to be getting worse as on the (chillaxed) drive home from Boxing day dinner with family, my drop link mount on my front passenger coilover decided to snap.. I have another years warranty on them so will be getting replaced, but the guys are not re-opening until 2nd January.. not the best motoring related Christmas for me if I'm honest. :wall:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Don't buy budgets for the safety of you, your family and others on the roads.
> They are cheap for a reason.
> Just because you don't drive fast does not mean you won't need to get out of an emergency situation.
> 
> My luck seems to be getting worse as on the (chillaxed) drive home from Boxing day dinner with family, my drop link mount on my front passenger coilover decided to snap.. I have another years warranty on them so will be getting replaced, but the guys are not re-opening until 2nd January.. not the best motoring related Christmas for me if I'm honest. :wall:


Park the car up and walk to the pub tomorrow  :wall:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Don't buy budgets for the safety of you, your family and others on the roads.
> They are cheap for a reason.
> Just because you don't drive fast does not mean you won't need to get out of an emergency situation.
> 
> My luck seems to be getting worse as on the (chillaxed) drive home from Boxing day dinner with family, my drop link mount on my front passenger coilover decided to snap.. I have another years warranty on them so will be getting replaced, but the guys are not re-opening until 2nd January.. not the best motoring related Christmas for me if I'm honest. :wall:


Lucky it never happened when you was safely racing round on wet unlit roads


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

They were lit, I had headlights. 



andy monty said:


> Park the car up and walk to the pub tomorrow  :wall:


I don't drink - but maybe I can walk to Subway for lunch? It's 2 minutes from my house! :thumb: Nah, back at work tomorrow me.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> Don't buy budgets for the safety of you, your family and others on the roads.
> They are cheap for a reason.
> Just because you don't drive fast does not mean you won't need to get out of an emergency situation.
> 
> My luck seems to be getting worse as on the (chillaxed) drive home from Boxing day dinner with family, my drop link mount on my front passenger coilover decided to snap.. I have another years warranty on them so will be getting replaced, but the guys are not re-opening until 2nd January.. not the best motoring related Christmas for me if I'm honest. :wall:


Holy crap I have budgets on my car and drive my family everywhere with them, how irresponsible of me!! 
Oh hold on maybe the fact I haven't had any issues and risked my families lives is because I drive safely and considerately.

Maybe you should start thinking about driving a bit more sensibly rather than how low you can get your MPG on unused B roads that you know like the back of your hand.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good day


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I would never drive fast on a wet dark country lane, not only are you risking your own life but that of other drivers. You just never know what is around the next corner, regardless of how well you know the road. A pothole could've opened up, someone could be walking or cycling in the road with no lights (seen it plenty of times), an animal could be in the road, a car could've broken down and so on. Just not worth the risk IMO.



Trip tdi said:


> Has anyone had experience with event tyres or Avon tyres.


I have had Event tyres and will never buy them again. Most budget tyres are fine in the dry but the wet grip was shocking, even at low speed they lost traction very easily. I used to buy mainly budgets but now I'd rather spend the extra £20 odd per tyre to have something that will give more grip, after all it's the only thing keeping the car on the road.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Pezza4u said:


> I would never drive fast on a wet dark country lane, not only are you risking your own life but that of other drivers. You just never know what is around the next corner, regardless of how well you know the road. A pothole could've opened up, someone could be walking or cycling in the road with no lights (seen it plenty of times), an animal could be in the road, a car could've broken down and so on. Just not worth the risk IMO.


Yeah, I do appreciate that.

It's just something I enjoy doing, I realise what I do (sometimes) is risky but I try and do it responsibly and I don't think it's a keyboard warrior's job to tell me what to do (not talking about you, more towards a couple of others). :driver::thumb:

Glad you at least have the understanding to see sense regarding budgets.. I posted something else below which is much more in detail.. 
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3778205&postcount=130


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> Tyre Safety: Premium v. Budget Tyres Wet Braking Test - Continental Car Tyres - YouTube
> Good day


I didn't bother watching that as I have seen it so many times before when I make a comment about using budget tyres. I could if i want probably find info that your tyres have a greater stopping distance than others but you're not suddenly going to go out and change them are you?
I drive to the conditions and am aware of what is going on elsewhere on the road, I find that works better than thinking I've got great tyres on my car I can drive how I want.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Yeah, I do appreciate that.
> 
> It's just something I enjoy doing, I realise what I do (sometimes) is risky but I try and do it responsibly and I don't think it's a keyboard warrior's job to tell me what to do (not talking about you, more towards a couple of others). :driver::thumb:
> 
> ...


I think he is talking about me. I'm sure the guy that was racing round on dark roads that killed my friend did not think he was going to lose control and and kill someone. 
Never did I tell you what to do. I asked if you think about others on the road. I hope not but I think you will find out the hard way what I'm talking about


----------

